
Show HN: Goodnight Journal – Online journal meets a community - ohsik
https://www.goodnightjournal.com/
======
svu79
Since the new year ive been trying to plan and reflect on my day each night.
Perfect time to launch this product. Will be trying this out instead of using
my basic note app.

~~~
ohsik
Thank you svu79 ;)

